# 1 Crushed camden tablet equals how many teaspoons?



## TENNISTOWINE (Nov 27, 2012)

I need to know how much 1 camden tablet is in teaspoons. If I crush 1 tablet what will it measure in teaspoons? Thanks


----------



## robie (Nov 27, 2012)

From the internet: Each _Campden Tablet equals_ 1/16 teaspoon of Sodium Meta-bisulfite


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks but that is not what I need to know. I have a bet about the number of teaspoons a crushed camden tablet is. I have seen this asked before but cannot find it in my conversion files. Thanks


----------



## robie (Nov 27, 2012)

TENNISTOWINE said:


> Thanks but that is not what I need to know. I have a bet about the number of teaspoons a crushed camden tablet is. I have seen this asked before but cannot find it in my conversion files. Thanks



Sorry, but I guess I don't understand what you mean. All I know is one crushed campden tablet, which is not very large, should fill 1/16th of a single teaspoon. 16 whole campden tablets should fill a single teaspoon. (This is according to the internet, because I don't use campden tablets; I use straight Kmeta powder.)

Maybe someone else can chime in and help you out.


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a lot of fillers in a camden tablet. I think about 4 (maybe less) camden tablets have or equal 1/4 teaspoons of K-Meta but if you crush the camden tablet I would like to know how much of a teaspoon it would fill. Thanks again.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 27, 2012)

It should equal 1/16 tsp. I use powder I have a campden tablet measure spoon that does 1/16 tsp.

I have never crushed one and actually measured it. 

I would say go with 1/16 tsp or crush one up and see what it measures..


----------



## Deezil (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you'd have to actually crush one up and measure it to win your bet

1/16th teaspoon is accurate enough for practical application but if that doesnt appease the betters, then you'll have to actually do it


----------



## SBWs (Nov 27, 2012)

If you are talking ppm of SO2 then one tsp of k-meta will give you 900 ppm of SO2 in one gallon of must where 1 campden tablet will give you 75 ppm SO2 in one gallon of must. So 1 campden tablet equals 1/12 of a tsp as far as ppm of SO2. 

(1/4 tsp K-meta yields 225 ppm SO2 per gallon multiplied by 4 equals 900 ppm for 1 tsp) 

(All numbers taken from jack Keller's site credit where credit is due http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/measures.asp)


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Nov 27, 2012)

I use K Meta too. I may have to go out and buy 1 camden tablet, crush it, measure it, and win my bet! I was hoping someone would know the volume of 1 camden tablet. Thanks for all your help. If someone knows let me know, I will not buy a camden tablet right away. I know I saw the conversion in the past.


----------



## SBWs (Nov 27, 2012)

google grams to tsp and enter 0.44 grams the weight of a campdem tablet and you get 0.093 tsp


----------

